# Best tv to buy under a grand?



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

Whats the best tv to buy for a grand or under regardless of display type?

I was at walmart and that 42 inch vizio looked pretty good for only 749.00.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a samsung 30" slimfit CRT that I love....but they are no longer avaliable.

I would look at the sony and samsung TV's in the 26"-36" sizes they are pretty nice.


----------



## jwesenick79 (Sep 25, 2008)

i jsut picked up a 42" vizio lcd from walmart this weekend and i love it! It seemed very comparable to the other brands but a lot closer to my price range. i would recommend it, i like their smaller tv's too, they also have excellent picture in my opinion.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Be careful with buying the vizio or other no name brand displays as you get what you pay for. The internal parts are cheep and may not last long. Walmart is notorious for buying the lowest cost electronics and dont care about how long they will last.
I have seen the odd under 50" Sony and even Toshiba displays go for under $1000 They would be a much better choice.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Depending on how far you sit, a 50" Panasonic 50PX80U 720P plasma for $900-$1K.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

The sanyo at wal-mart has been seeming to be a good deal it is a 47" and on certain weekends you can get it for 798$.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

For $800 I'd skip that and get one from one of the big boys for just a little more.
-imo


----------

